# MS Outlook/iPhone question



## sonny_c (Nov 18, 2008)

I have my iPhone synced to my desktop home PC. Using MS Outlook 2''7 I have my personal contacts and calendar appointments on the iPhone. Simple enough. I want to do the same thing at work. There are few problems.

1. With out a hack, you cannot sync the iPhone on two different PCs.
2. Cannot install any software onto work PC.
3. Work will not sync my personal phone using MS Exchange.

Is there a way to export my MS Outlook 2''3 calendar appointments so I can add them to my home PC?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 18, 2008)

There is a way Sonny. From 2''3 at work, File->Export: Choose the PST format put it local and bring it home. Then, from 2''7, File->Open->Outlook Data File choose the copied PST file.


----------



## sonny_c (Nov 18, 2008)

Denis Pagé said:


> There is a way Sonny. From 2''3 at work, File->Export: Choose the PST format put it local and bring it home. Then, from 2''7, File->Open->Outlook Data File choose the copied PST file.



ARRRGGH!  I.T. has disabled PST usage on my computer. :frown:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 18, 2008)

sonny_c said:


> ARRRGGH! I.T. has disabled PST usage on my computer. :frown:


Buy the IT an iPhone then! :mrgreen:


----------

